# First to post in this forum



## merlin2375 (Jul 12, 2007)

Hi everyone!


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

Welcome aboard merlin.


----------



## merlin2375 (Jul 12, 2007)

Thank you sir! I guess I can elaborate a bit more. 2008 will be my second season sailing after many years of kayaking, canoeing, and joining friends on their powerboats. I knew before I started that I would enjoy sailing but the first sail really solidified it for me.

This year I will be doing a fair amount of racing and daysailing looking to expand on my base of knowledge from last year. I am always looking for crew opportunities both for racing/pleasure in Massachusetts and the surrounding sails. If you need somebody, let me know!  You can also check out more info in my signature!

Cheers!


----------



## pwingman (Aug 18, 2010)

Hello. I'm new too. Looking forward to using this site.


----------

